
He makes billions inventing, marketing & selling his own products. - haliax
http://www.gladwell.com/2000/2000_10_30_a_pitchman.htm
======
pstuart
I had always assumed these products were cheap and worthless....

Very interesting and inspiring. The combination of salesmanship, attention to
detail, and concern about the quality of the product itself reminds me of
Steve Jobs.

